# TnT vs Full Bodies



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are some pics I took there are a few of each, I personally think the TnT shells look pretty good.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I am guessing you put motion cones in the TnT's? I don't see the stakes sticking through the backs which is my only concern with those things as I HATE trying to find that little hole in the dark.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

wow, cant even tell the difference, tnt's do look really good!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a bunch of T&T and used to have some FB, The T&T feeders look the same as FB but the sentry T&T the front is missing when you compare it to the FB. But by the time the birds can see the lower part of the decoy they are laying all folded up on the ground :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry, there are 4 of each


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

pretty hard to tell the difference. Thanks for posting


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

best decoys out there imo both t&t and ghg fullbodys, not to piss on your parade but have fun in the mud this spring.... tried to do the fullbody thing last year it was great, except when your **** deep in mud in mo or so dak...


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

juviekilla said:


> best decoys out there imo both t&t and ghg fullbodys, not to piss on your parade but have fun in the mud this spring.... tried to do the fullbody thing last year it was great, except when your t*t* deep in mud in mo or so dak...


Hopefully we will have fun in the spring mud!!!

Myself and 4EVERHUNTING are running 500 northwinds and 12 or so fliers along with these T-n-Ts. We have 3 dozen in a 6 slot canada bag. we have a few Fbs also. But, with all the other stuff we carry into the field another trip isnt goin to kill us. And hopefully we can get a 4wheeler into atleast acouple of the fields.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Another trip isnt going to kill you? You are going to carry your gear into a field? Wow that sucks. And with all the snow out here this year, one more trip might kill you! :withstupid:


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Another trip isnt going to kill you? You are going to carry your gear into a field? Wow that sucks. And with all the snow out here this year, one more trip might kill you! :withstupid:


No i dont planning on carrying my gear but may have to if the situation calls for it. If you read the rest I stated we will have a 4 wheeler by carry I meant bring, haul, transport whatever.

I've hauled decoys out and I spent all fall hauling elk quarters around in the Mountains while guiding I know what it entails, trust me. Plus if there are juvies like theres supposed to be may just be hauling out the T-n-Ts and fullbodies then I dont have to deal with my windsocks geting all mudded up.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Good move!


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Good move!


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That means good move on using the 4 wheeler..


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

well I never ment this post to start a war about using full bodies/shells vs sock just wanted to show that the T n T shells look pretty cool. Our group has a mix of both if we cant get our full bodies/shells in the field we will use our socks or buck up and get a few of our tnts in the field. I never asked if it would be harder to use full bodies and shells then socks, any snow goose hunter can figure that out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I got some T&T's for sale!


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

didnt mean for it too start a war either...


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

hunt4P&Y how much do you want for the T&Ts and how many do you have?


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

goose_caller said:


> I HATE trying to find that little hole in the dark.


Sounds like a personal problem!!! :lol:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Personally, i believe that full body snow decoys are entirely unneccesary. Also, when you boast about the size and nature of your spread on an online forum it makes you seem childish.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

the only problem I have with socks is that in high winds they look terrible. with all that movement they look like snows on crack. there is was to tilt them to stop some movement but I will stick with my tnts and fbs even if there is mud I'm not lazy and I can sleep when I am dead


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm with you that little hole is a ***** to find.......

guys....use what ever make you happy,if you like your sillosock...GREAT if not who really cares.....I don't

our co season opened yesterday.....I'm ready with the fullbodies......our ground is frozen solid and don't think you could get the sillosocks in the ground if you trid....so they all have a part in snow goose hunting....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You would be amazed how easy it is to get that sillo sock stake in frozen ground.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Well to get back on topic I will say that the blues are both TnTs the juvie on the right is a TnT and one of the snows is a TnT but I dont remember which one.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Leo- If that ground is froze solid you AREN"T going to simply push that stake in the ground.

Each decoy has it's place and each decoy will kill geese and until we can say "Excuse me Mr. Snowgoose which decoy do you prefer to decoy to" the answer will always be up in the air. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Actually can. But you have to stick them in the crop rows. I don't know but it works for me.

4 Ever I still can't tell which ones are the FBs and the TNTs.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I have been on 1 and only 1 hunt where we couldn't get the SS stakes in the ground. It was on adult, adult, adult, leading edge birds and the ground was frozen solid. Had to find cracks in the ground to stick them into. I agree, every decoy has its time and place.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

That is why i started selling hole makers. go to the heavy duty hole makers thread, you will find the nswere to frozen ground.

15.00 = less work, more decoys, more dead birds, better love for the snowmen, fat kids, ****** off wife.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

easy call em..


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

bluebill25 said:


> the only problem I have with socks is that in high winds they look terrible. with all that movement they look like snows on crack. there is was to tilt them to stop some movement but I will stick with my tnts and fbs even if there is mud I'm not lazy and I can sleep when I am dead


I've talked to Jim D. about this and he says to push the ss stakes in farther. I have and still don't like the look of them in high winds. Can't top the transport benefit though!

Can't tell the difference in the pic, but heard TNT's don't have the movement fullbodies do.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I can tell you from experience that the tnt's don't have any movement, but the fullbodies don't have hardly any either. I think the fullbodies were more designed for calmer days. Even on windy days they don't have a ton of motion. They do look great though when you have several hundred sit up. The realism is amazing, but they all are lacking motion.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree to a point with the lack of movement in the t&t's. they seem to just wiggle a little bit in the wind with them universal motion stakes. I will have to disagree with the fullbody statement though cuz in the Dakotas the wind always blows and if u set them up correctly on the stakes I think the movement is awesome.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

bluebill25 said:


> the only problem I have with socks is that in high winds they look terrible. with all that movement they look like snows on crack. there is was to tilt them to stop some movement but I will stick with my tnts and fbs even if there is mud I'm not lazy and I can sleep when I am dead


Oh dont worry there will be plenty of that this spring.... Then the line will be drawn in the sand. I will be using mostly SS and then BF's and floaters in sheet water.


----------

